# Old girl seeks long term foster care



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Shared from Goldies Oldies facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/GoldiesCatRescue?fref=photo
They are a fantastic small rescue in west Essex specialising in senior cats. They keep all the cats in foster homes and will cover all food/litter and vet bills, so it is a chance to give a lovely calm cat a home without any of the risks of huge vet bills.
_*Introducing Millie. Poor Millie needs a retirement home. She is a beautiful, long haired girlie who is super affectionate, no, she is EXTREMELY affectionate. She loves humans. And is most definitely a lap kitty.

Millie is fantastic with children of all ages and doesn't mind dogs. She has lived with another cat, so could potentially live with a laid back kitty. She does like to have a little garden to potter around in when the weather is nice. So perhaps this is the kitty for you if you wanted a bit of company, and wouldn't mind sitting outside in the warmer months with a cup of tea and a book while Millie sunbathes. *_


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> They keep all the cats in foster homes and will cover all food/litter and vet bills, so it is a chance to give a lovely calm cat a home without any of the risks of huge vet bills.


All the cats or just the seniors?

Just wanted to be sure before sharing...someone on my list recently lost their aged cat and while it may be too soon it would give them something to think about.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Because they no longer want her?:crying::crying: That just breaks my heart... What is wrong with some people!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Polski said:


> All the cats or just the seniors?
> 
> Just wanted to be sure before sharing...someone on my list recently lost their aged cat and while it may be too soon it would give them something to think about.


I think with younger cats they are really hoping for adoption, in which case the new owner would obviously pick up costs.
They do really 'specialise' in the oldies though and as far as I understand it, in those cases, the expenses are covered....with the caveat that the 'foster' carer will be able to access the vet used by the charity (Romford) 
One point to make is that because it is a teeny rescue and the volunteers work full time, it can seemingly be quite hard to get contact or response to messages so patience is asked for.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> Because they no longer want her?:crying::crying: That just breaks my heart... What is wrong with some people!


I know  it is a story they hear all too often.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It makes me so angry when people just want rid because they are old. :angry: She looks beautiful, hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

With having an OAP myself it really upset me reading that. How can anyone give away a cat they have had for 17 years just because "they don't want it anymore".

Such a beautiful looking cat too and lovely personality by the sounds of it. Very cruel.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Bengalmum said:


> With having an OAP myself it really upset me reading that. How can anyone give away a cat they have had for 17 years just because "they don't want it anymore".
> 
> Such a beautiful looking cat too and lovely personality by the sounds of it. Very cruel.


I know, it is so sad. Would you be willing to share on your FB page?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

I've just shared with my friends on FB.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Just shared, might be a bit too far for anyone on my list but if they share....


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, I recently lost my Scrapper. I rescued him at 16 years old when his owner died and the owner's family kicked him out! He lived to 19  I would take this baby if it wasn't so far.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

She is simply 'not wanted' anymore :sad: It makes me so mad that people do that :mad2:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Oh, I recently lost my Scrapper. I rescued him at 16 years old when his owner died and the owner's family kicked him out! He lived to 19  I would take this baby if it wasn't so far.


Don't rule her out Ang, I have seen many a transport run arranged.....


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have 6 cats Paddypaws but they all accepted and loved Scrapper


----------



## Ginmog (Sep 2, 2014)

Poor Millie, just shared on Facebook. Hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Disgraceful !!!! She's probably started missing the litter tray or similar  I hope the owners never get old, likely to be thrown out also!! Hope she gets a lovely retirement home soon with someone who actually cares! Good luck puss ! X


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> I have 6 cats Paddypaws but they all accepted and loved Scrapper


Aww, just like my gang accepted Woody.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

What a lovely girl, I can't believe her family no longer want her, I do hope they're not kicking her out only to trade her in for a younger model because they don't deserve any more pets 

I hope Millie finds someone nice to take her in and love her for the rest of her life


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Girl
How can you have a Lovely cat like Millie for 16.5 years and then don't want her any more.
I just can't get my head round this.

Just plain Heartless:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't say what I really want to say - so just gonna say I have shared her on FB


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I read it out to my 20 year old son...I can't repeat exactly what he said but he summed it up with "thats like getting rid of your teenage child! They should be banned from having more pets...and kids!"


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

:cursing::cursing: can't post what I want to say so have relayed this cats info


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Bump Bump
Please share wherever you can


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Any news?


----------

